# Best body for carpet TC



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

Want to know what most guys like to run on their touring cars? Going to be running on a simple indoor carpet roadcourse. Thanks


----------



## Akira311 (Nov 30, 2010)

megasaxon said:


> Want to know what most guys like to run on their touring cars? Going to be running on a simple indoor carpet roadcourse. Thanks


Are you making an open class or are there rules in place? most touring cars I have seen pictures of run Standard Auto manufacture body styles. If your looking for downforce or anything it would all depend on what you want. I know proline makes a few, or possible their Protoform line. Possibilities are really endless. Just need to know your wheelbase measurement. They carry 190mm and 200mm bodies. 

I work for a Hobby shop located in Central NY State. We are currently running an indoor winter Carpet season. First one ever for us. We use touring cars for the Vintage Trans Am Class. Hope this is somewhat helpful for you.


----------



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

i run a spec touring class sweep rubber kitty rug tires; the stratus body by protoform works well along with many others from hpi and protoform. I personally like the stock associated bodies they are extremely durable.a little heavier than the protoform or hpi bodies but they dont crack as easy


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks guys, i bought a mazda speed 6 and raced the car Saturday, first time out with it i TQ'ed and set a new track record in the A main


----------



## SC10RACER44 (Sep 13, 2010)

I run a HPI 70' Cuda for VTA. There is also a corvette, a camaro, and a mustang.


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

If your rules are flexible you might try our Daytona Prototype....great neutral handling and you might set a trend. If you are stuck with sedan bodies we have a Lexus IS that's excellent handling.

McAllister Racing


----------

